
Disney+ will give subscribers four simultaneous streams and free 4K for $6.99/mo - t23
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/23/20830586/disney-plus-four-simultaneous-streams-4k-pricing-features-benefits
======
clintonb
Free != $6.99/month

